# issue when build different port - same error displayedno module named _elementtree



## charlesx (Feb 14, 2010)

Hello
I try to build vim xorg gnome2  etc.
all build failed this same error:

no module named _elementtree

I also try to build py-elementtree but it failed to with follwing error

no module named binascii 

Thks for help


----------



## SirDice (Feb 15, 2010)

How are you trying to build them?


----------



## charlesx (Feb 15, 2010)

hello

For example for vim (but same actions for others)


```
cd /usr/ports/editors/vim
make install clean
```

something wrong ?

As I can see in logs for vim build issue is coming from libxcb build

gmake has an error on xproto.c in /usr/ports/x11/libxcb/work/libxcb-1.5/src

I have attached a screenshot with full stacktrace

Thks for help


----------



## charlesx (Feb 16, 2010)

Fixed. issue was with python26 version just make deinstall make reinstall and now all work fine


----------

